# Cheap online brokers - TSX Canadian Stock Exchange?



## >Apocalypto< (5 June 2007)

Do any members know of any good priced online or phone in brokers for trading the TSX Canadian Stock Exchange? For a non resident.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## shevaub (6 June 2007)

Trade_It said:


> Do any members know of any good priced online or phone in brokers for trading the TSX Canadian Stock Exchange? For a non resident.
> 
> Any help much appreciated.



I don't know but you should try to search with Google. Good luck


----------



## wayneL (6 June 2007)

http://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/trading/exchanges.php?exch=tse&showcategories=STK&ib_entity=llc


----------

